# Hi from north east england :)



## tactfultrout (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Just joined this forum because I was thinking about getting some mice. 
But not sure where from as I dont know of any pet shops that sell mice anymore. Does anybody know of any breeders of mice in the north east of england? Looking forward to reading more posts on here.
Thanks


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  ... where in the north east are you? best thing to do is research the type of mice you want and how to look after them and then when your happy see who on here is selling mice  ... pet shop mice are so much smaller and in poorer conditions than properly bread mice ....


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## tactfultrout (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes.
Ive kept mice before andypandy, quite a few years ago.
I really like the astrex mice but unfortunately I havent seen them anywhere in the north east for a long time.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

As far as I know there's only one or two breeders in the country that're doing any serious work with astrex. There may be some others around in the pet community though. 
Welcome to the forum


----------

